
Ask HN: How to make peace with my lack of degree? - miguelrochefort
I&#x27;m a software developer without a bachelor&#x27;s degree (28, Canada, 4.5 years in mobile development).<p>I&#x27;m very concerned with my lack of degree:<p>- I&#x27;m being paid less.<p>- I can&#x27;t get certain jobs or promotions.<p>- I can&#x27;t get a visa to work in many countries (e.g., USA).<p>- All of my family and friends have bachelor&#x27;s degrees.<p>- I feel like I&#x27;m taking less seriously.<p>- I feel like getting good jobs will only get more difficult.<p>- I don&#x27;t know what fundamental knowledge I&#x27;m missing.<p>On the other hand:<p>- I&#x27;m an autodidact and I&#x27;ve already learned a lot of advanced CS concepts over the years.<p>- I can&#x27;t imagine going back to school full-time for the next 4+ years.<p>- I&#x27;m not sure a bachelor&#x27;s degree will automatically give me a significantly better job&#x2F;salary&#x2F;knowledge&#x2F;satisfaction.<p>- A bachelor&#x27;s degree is still not enough to do my dream job (HCI in a research lab).<p>- I still fantasize about creating my own company or working for myself as a freelancer, none of which require a bachelor&#x27;s degree.<p>- AI might automate most jobs and UBI will be implemented.<p>I probably wouldn&#x27;t worry as much about my lack of degree if I already had 
a successful career, a paid house, a profitable business, proof that the demand for programmers will go up over the next 20 years, or significant wealth.<p>I don&#x27;t want to continue using my lack of degree to justify my lack of success (&quot;If only I had a degree, I would be earning $200,000 at FAANG!&quot;), nor do I want to invest 4+ years to get one, realize that my life is the same (&quot;I&#x27;m still not working at FAANG&quot;), and continue finding excuses for my lack of success (&quot;I didn&#x27;t go to a prestigious-enough college&quot;, &quot;I don&#x27;t have a master&#x27;s degree&quot;, &quot;I suck at technical interviews&quot;, &quot;I&#x27;m too old for this industry&quot;, &quot;Life is unfair&quot;).<p>To those who don&#x27;t have a bachelor&#x27;s degree and have stopped worrying about getting one: How did you do it?
======
dangerface
Im in the same boat, I thought myself because I wanted to know not because my
parents told me to goto university or get a job.

Its this driven, self starter attitude that sets me apart from other
developers I am competing with. Some people recognise this as an advantage,
some people need more convincing.

Luckily for us the proof is in the pudding, if you'r not capable you cant hide
it. It's generally worth the risk for some one to give me the job and let me
prove myself, than for them go for a lesser developer that is used to having
their hand held.

When hiring I think most people look for the degree as a checkbox exercise but
your years of experience is what will get you the job.

------
miguelrochefort
This is a follow-up to this question:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19139195](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19139195)

